# Your Favourite Doo-Wop Songs from back in the day !!



## hollydolly

Post your favourites here....


----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Only You - The Platters


----------



## SeaBreeze

In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins


----------



## oldman

OK, I'll add a few.


----------



## oldman

There are hundreds of great Doo Wop music recordings. My first love in music is Doo Wop, but Country is a very close second. Here is a compilation of some of the very best Doo Wop:


----------



## oldman

I was going into my teens when Doo Wop began to fade away, but I have two older sisters that played this music constantly as I grew up and it just sort of stuck with me. I have been to a lot of Doo Wop concerts, including the famous concerts in Pittsburgh. Just really good music that a person can understand the words and sing along. Great dance music and the musicians were all dressed professionally.


----------



## hollydolly

Great choices OM...


----------



## boozercruiser

Some really lovely songs here Holly..

Of course The Drifters were good do-woppers.
My favourite is...

*Under The Boardwalk.*






And how about The Temptations then?

*My Girl*:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Could This Be Magic - The Dubs


----------



## SeaBreeze

Life is But A Dream - The Harptones


----------



## oldman

Boozer... Don't mean to be argumentative, but the Temptations are really Motown or R&B. On of my all time favorite singers, David Ruffin, is without a doubt one of the best singers of that era. The man had soul and had the ability to share it with his audience. David had a tough life growing up, like so many other children in his position. A tough child-abusing father and no Mom made for a hard life for a young David Ruffin. I saw David perform in Atlantic City on back to back nights. I enjoyed his concert so much the first night that I saw him perform that I went back the second night with my wife in tow. His voice has never been copied. I was saddened the day he died, just like I was for a few other artists. Drugs have cost us fans a lot of heartache by not being able to see these artists perform. Bobby Hatfield of the Righteous Brothers is another that I miss.


----------



## oldman

Here is a group that I saw some years back. It was Larry Chance's first appearance since his fight with throat cancer and having polyps removed. Such a talent. He performed with Kenny Vance a while later, which not too many people probably remember. Anyway, here is the Earls both in the early days and then doing their more recent appearance. And a version by Sha Na Na with Johnny Contardo on lead vocals.


----------



## oldman

A few more:


----------



## oldman

Still more:


----------



## boozercruiser

oldman said:


> Boozer... Don't mean to be argumentative, but the Temptations are really Motown or R&B. On of my all time favorite singers, David Ruffin, is without a doubt one of the best singers of that era. The man had soul and had the ability to share it with his audience. David had a tough life growing up, like so many other children in his position. A tough child-abusing father and no Mom made for a hard life for a young David Ruffin. I saw David perform in Atlantic City on back to back nights. I enjoyed his concert so much the first night that I saw him perform that I went back the second night with my wife in tow. His voice has never been copied. I was saddened the day he died, just like I was for a few other artists. Drugs have cost us fans a lot of heartache by not being able to see these artists perform. Bobby Hatfield of the Righteous Brothers is another that I miss.



*Boozer... Don't mean to be argumentative, but the Temptations are really Motown or R&B.

*Actually oldman, I do tend to agree with you.
BUT I went to you tube and that number was on a particular Do Wop album which I cannot find now.
And what the hell.
It is a very good number.
Doo Wop or not.
So there!

I enjoyed the rest of your post though!


----------



## squatting dog

I've got some that are maybe not all that old, but, they nailed the late 50's early 60's.  Seems like the UK has been holding out on us. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab2qNSfM4lk&index=1&list=PLGfxzKJpTLour9zLLM2MIu44F3DYJW9mg


The roommates:  http://www.allmusic.com/artist/the-roomates-mn0002930170/biography


----------



## oldman

Great song and group, SD.

Here is a song by Little Anthony showing his real talent by singing acappella  and doing the falsetto followed by the same song with backup music and a much younger Anthony singing acapella. 





.


----------



## squatting dog

OM,  I'd have to say the Velvets doing Tonight is about as doo wop as it gets.  agree? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQEmrG_AKEQ


----------



## squatting dog

If only we could go back in time. (sigh)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAK04ktLzCk


----------



## oldman

squatting dog said:


> If only we could go back in time. (sigh)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAK04ktLzCk



Who could ever forget The Royal Teens singing "Short Shorts?"


----------



## oldman

Here is a song from the same era, but not quite Doo Wop, but still is a great song from that time. Some called this style of music "calypso" while others called it "cha-cha-cha." I really like this sax player. When I hear him play, I wish that I could play a sax.


----------



## oldman

And, here is one of the original Doo Wop groups, "The Heartbeats."


----------



## oldman

Of course, who could ever forget Shep and the Limelites signing their number one hit from that era, "Daddy's Home?"


----------



## oldman

Another couple of favorites by THE STUDENTS!


----------



## oldman

And, who could ever forget the golden voice of the late Johnny Maestro of the Crests?

Sorry, bad video.


----------



## oldman

Another poor video, but the song is an all time number one hit: The Chantels with lead singer Arlene Smith, who I have met personally.


----------



## squatting dog

Keep them coming OM, I love it and I just might find a Jem that I somehow missed while amassing my do wop library.


----------



## oldman

Jimmy Beaumont and the Skyliners:






Another Jimmy, Jimmy Gallagher and the Passions, both then and more recently:


----------



## oldman

Cathy Jean & The Roomates:






Kathy Young & The Innocents:






The Paris Sisters:






The Fleetwoods (more recently):






The Fleetwoods:


----------



## oldman

The (original) Impalas:






Cruising Music by Danny & The Juniors:






Another cruising song by The Duals:






Short clip from "American Graffiti" with the Wolfman.


----------



## oldman

Remember the Cleftones?






The Danleers:






The Dubs:






The Classics:


----------



## Lyn

[video]https://youtu.be/Pzkszgjkj6Q?list=PLnTgECEdNdZeq-PNTAk86P2r4hw-nmmEY[/video]

Love this thread.  To quote Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers, "“Ooli boppa cow boppa cow boppa cow cow.”


----------



## oldman

The Cadillacs:






The Moonglows:






The Excellents:


----------



## oldman

The Five Discs:






Louie Lymon & The Teenchords:






The Mello-Kings:


----------



## oldman

The Marcels:






The Tokens:


----------



## oldman

Earl Lewis and The Channels (then and now):











The Charts:


----------



## oldman

The Fireflies:






The Cleftones:






Followed by Jan and Dean's version:


----------



## oldman

The Mystics:






The Poni-Tails:


----------



## oldman

The Elegants:






The Penguins:


----------



## oldman

The Fascinators:






The Pentagons:






The Del Vikings:






The Nutmegs:


----------



## vision67

Great collection.  How about this one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5w8Dr45Sls


----------



## oldman

The Charts:






Lee Andrews & The Hearts:






The Monotones:


----------



## oldman

Back to back by The Edsels:


----------



## oldman

The original group named The Temptations:


----------



## oldman

The original group of The Marcels:






The Sapphires: 






The Castells:


----------



## oldman

The Coasters:






Danny & The Juniors:


----------



## oldman

Sonny Till and The Orioles:






The Four Esquires:


----------



## oldman

The Danleers:


----------



## Meringue

Wow, In the words of the song I seem to have been "Born to Late", as there are so many listed here I've not heard before. However I do have a copy of a re released Crew Cuts  "Sh Boom", which I adore. Although I do know of several songs, but not the original artists.  So thanks to all who posted for enlightening me.


----------



## oldman

The Crows:






Shep and The Limelights:






The Moonglows:


----------



## oldman

The Clovers:






The Jacks (really old doo wop.)






The Shields:


----------



## oldman

And, of course, who could ever forget the incomparable, "Wolfman Jack?" I wished that I could have met him. Another fine gentleman that died too soon.


----------



## oldman

Dale & Grace:






Johnnie & Joe:






The Paragons:






The Shells:


----------



## oldman

The El Dorados:






The Fiestas:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great songs Oldman, I really like So Fine.


----------



## oldman

The Fantasys:











The Jarmels:






The Neons:


----------



## oldman

The Pipes: (Really old Doo Wop. I'd like to know how they got their name, or maybe I wouldn't.)


----------



## oldman

The Capris:






The Valiants:






The Paramours:


----------



## oldman

Randy & The Rainbows:


----------



## oldman

The Del Vikings:






The Mystics:


----------



## Sassycakes

[video]https://youtu.be/icfq_foa5Mo[/video]


----------



## oldman

The Five Crowns:






The Devotions:


----------



## oldman

The Dukes:






The Chapaliers:


----------



## oldman

The Acorns:


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## oldman

Jerry Butler (a.k.a. The Iceman) then and now.


----------



## oldman

Little Anthony and the Imperials. Little Anthony (a.k.a. Anthony Gourdine) enjoyed singing acapella.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

The Cleftones:






Lee Andrews & The Hearts: 






The Gleams:


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## oldman

Here's a lively song by the students:






Check out Kid Kyle with The Students. Sounds pretty close to the original:


----------



## oldman

The Royal Teens:


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## oldman

The Flamingos:


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## oldman

The Medallions:






Really old Doo Wop----The Diablos:


----------



## oldman

Jimmy and The Crestones (Old Doo Wop):


----------



## oldman

The Ebonaires:


----------



## oldman

The Quinns:






Rochell & The Candles:


----------



## oldman

Eddie & The Starlites:






The Marcels:


----------



## oldman

The Wanderers


----------



## oldman

The Shells:


----------



## oldman

Kenny Vance & The Planatones:


----------



## oldman

The Clovers:


----------



## oldman

Lewis Webber:


----------



## oldman

Beautiful Doo Wop by The Five Satins:






Sammy Turner:


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

The Cadillacs:






The Dubs:






The Jaguars:


----------



## oldman

Another great song by The Cleftones:


----------



## oldman

This song is newer Doo Wop, but to me, it is a little trashy.






Same group, just better music:


----------



## oldman

This song was never classified as Doo Wop, but it certainly could have been included with the then famous genre had it been produced just a few years earlier in the 50's. Del Shannon's death was also a questionable occurrence, which made the singer more famous that he would have been if  he had just died by natural causes.:


----------



## oldman

The Enchantments:


----------



## oldman

In the opening of this video is a very young, William Shattner, followed by Dion and the Belmonts singing a very lovely Doo Wop ballad, "Don't Pity Me.


----------



## BlunderWoman

The Chantels - Maybe (1958)
https://youtu.be/IePTH1PWzAs


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Loved the Diamonds. Silhouettes was my favorite song they sang.


----------



## oldman

The Charts:


----------



## oldman

The earls:






The symbols:






Ernie & The Halos:


----------



## oldman

Nathaniel Mayer:


----------



## oldman

The Bobbettes:


----------



## oldman

The Velours:


----------



## oldman

The Scarlets:


----------



## oldman

The Teen Queens:


----------



## oldman

The Bonnevilles:


----------



## oldman

Johnny & The Dreams:


----------



## oldman

Today is my birthday. As part of a gift to myself, I went to a Doo Wop concert this past Saturday night. The list of entertainers included: The Passions (minus Jimmy Gallagher), The Demensions (spelled correctly), Jimmy Beaumont and the Skyliners), Lou Christie and The Passions. Also singing were The Happenings, which were more early 60's and are considered in the "Oldies" genre. My wife and I had dinner before the show. It was a great night for a follower like myself of Doo Wop music.


----------



## oldman

Little Anthony & The Imperials:


----------



## oldman

The Cleftones:






The Moroccos:


----------



## oldman

Kenny Vance & The Planatones:


----------



## NancyNGA

Oldman, you continue to amaze me with all these songs.   In the 50's the only source of music we had was the radio, and I've never heard most of these.  Were these considered oldies by then?


----------



## oldman

Oh, no. Doo Wop got its start in New York City and then migrated to New Jersey and Philadelphia before moving on to other large cities. Know as "Street Corner Music", it's roots are deep seed in black cultural before the white groups came along. Read more about it here...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doo-wop This genre of music is my favorite with Country coming in second. There literally thousands of Doo Wop songs out by thousands of local Doo Wop groups. I think New York City alone has a few thousand of its own. Doo Wop has crazy background vocals that makes no sense and most always a background bass singer. Listen to Dion and The Belmonts' song, "I Wonder Why" and you will hear the crazy background lyrics.






Here is one of the first Doo Wop songs that got it all started. The Turbans:






And, of course, some groups sang "acapella", (words without backup instruments). A lot of groups also had a singer that sang "falsetto" like Little Anthony & The Imperials. Here is a song by Little Anthony singing both acapella while using his falsetto voice. True "Street Corner Music":






And the original: (Pay attention to Anthony's beautiful falsetto.)


----------



## oldman

The Willows:






The Edsels:


----------



## oldman

From New York City...The Dreamers:


----------



## oldman

Very old Doo Wop from NYC, The Eternals:


----------



## oldman

Lee Andrews & The Hearts:


----------



## oldman

The Teardrops:






The Ovations:


----------



## Pinky

Otis Redding's version of You Send Me


----------



## BlunderWoman

Pinky said:


> Otis Redding's version of You Send Me


I love that song. Love Otis Redding


----------



## oldman

Otis sang with the best of the R&B solo singers. "Dock of the Bay" is my all time favorite Otis Redding song. Such a peaceful, soulful sound.


----------



## oldman

A really old Doo Wop. All the way back to 1951. The Cardinals:






Ed Townsend:


----------



## oldman

The Five Keys:


----------



## oldman

The Devotions: (Then & More Presently:


----------



## oldman

The Capris:


----------



## oldman

The Chimes:


----------



## oldman

The Chantels:


----------



## oldman

The Moonglows:






The Passions w/Jimmy Gallagher singing lead. Then & Now:


----------



## oldman

The Bell Notes:


----------



## oldman

Travis & Bob:


----------



## oldman

The Elgins:


----------



## oldman

The Cleftones:


----------



## oldman

The Chimes:


----------



## oldman

Old Doo Wop.

Johnny & The Dreams:


----------



## oldman

The Solataires:


----------



## oldman

The Five Keys: A beautiful Doo Wop ballad:


----------



## oldman

The Schoolboys:


----------



## oldman

Old Doo Wop by Dion & The Belmonts:


----------



## oldman

The Dreamlovers:


----------



## oldman

Little Joe Cook & The Thrillers. This song was later remade by The Four Seasons.


----------



## oldman

The Four Seasons version of the same song, "Peanuts."


----------



## oldman

The Earls:


----------

